# WNEU Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

University Police Dispatcher - Part-time
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/06/2019

Type:
Full-Time

University Police Dispatcher (Part-time)

The University Police Dispatcher assists in the preservation, protection and peace of the education environment, as well as maintains the communications and related technical support of the uniformed staff. Must be able to operate computer systems, to answer telephone and radio system while dispatching several officers at the same time, monitor CCTV and fire intrusions alarms. Assist members of the University Community who may come to the Public Safety Department seeking aid.

Qualifications:

Education: Must possess a high school diploma or equivalent, some college preferred.

Experience in dispatching desired.

Must possess a valid driver's license and must be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR.

Must be able to initially pass a psychological examination and a psychologically supportive individual interview, and subsequently re-qualify for the same every two years. Must be able to pass random psychological testing. Any dispatcher's refusal to undergo such testing may result in disciplinary action, up to and including termination.

Must successfully pass a Drug Screening Test and subsequent random testing.

Accepting applications until the position is filled.

Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,800 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.

To apply to this position please visit Search Jobs - Realize Your Potential: wne.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Western New England University

Online App. Form:
http://employment.wne.edu


----------

